# T5's



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ok guys, so i might get t5's, but the guy who sells them that i nkow doesnt ahve 30 inch long ones like i need, he only has 24 inches. they r 4 bulb T5's , and its a 29 gallon. would the 24 inch ones work?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

if you have it on a glass top, sure, but you will still have some dark spots.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, that's a 3" difference on either side of the tank that won't be directly lit. With good reflectors and a good quality fixture, you'll probably be fine... just put bright corals / creatures that don't require high light in those areas, such as sun corals or feather dusters.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The better question is will they suit your needs..............

Are they T5 High Output or standard. Standard T5 wont work for most reef tanks.

Tank size would also help us help you as well as what kind of sw tank you want.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

Damon said:


> The better question is will they suit your needs..............
> 
> Are they T5 High Output or standard. Standard T5 wont work for most reef tanks.
> 
> Tank size would also help us help you as well as what kind of sw tank you want.


it says on the message, 29 gallon. i might be able to get a 30 inch light though


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I have 24inch t5 ho nova extreme on my 29 gallon frag tank and i have to shade the softies. You should have more then enough light.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmm.sounds interesting


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

If we are talking T5HO and u have good bulbs and reflectors then you wont have any problems. Like CR said, it will be too much light for some things so keep an eye on that and remember to keep the T5s cool, too hot and they'll burn out.


----------

